# Dog+HS =AWESOME.



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well this is in the town next to me.
This has to be too coolest dog EVER!
Dogs are pretty smart not picking an HSS. :smile_big:
All fun aside, check the video.

https://www.saobserver.net/news/meet-morgan-the-shuswaps-snow-shovelling-dog/









Sent from my Shed!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope those Newfys get good dog biscuits and lot of cuddling for a job well done.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

New-fin-LAND dogs. :wub:
If you're ever drowning, they will instinctively go as far as dying trying to save you!


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Marlow said:


> New-fin-LAND dogs. :wub:
> If you're ever drowning, they will instinctively go as far as dying trying to save you!


Definitely, Or fetch beer too....mmm beer!!! :icon-cheers:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

using proper safety techniques also.......not like some people.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> using proper safety techniques also.......not like some people.




Sent from my Shed!


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Those Newfoundland dogs are all really sweet natured. I've met a few.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Savage I sure like your Canadian Rainbow. new avitor


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Well this is in the town next to me.
> This has to be too coolest dog EVER!
> Dogs are pretty smart not picking an HSS. :smile_big:
> 
> Sent from my Shed!


lol.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh dear, I see where this could go rapidly. The only thing more devotional than our love for our blowers here could be our love for our dogs.

Mine is a Portuguese Water Dog who barks out the window when I use my Hondas. My wife has commented he barks less at the 2 stage HSS724ATCD than the HS520. I could speculate why, but that too could start a nasty thread. The guy down the street has a big box store model that never starts, so my dog just looks puzzled when that blower comes out but it never starts. I usually end up doing his walk for him.

I like to think my dog has my welfare in mind when I use the self-propelled 2 stage. He knows I'm under less stress with the tracked drive and it has minimal physical strain on me. But who knows?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

CalgaryPT said:


> Oh dear, I see where this could go rapidly. The only thing more devotional than our love for our blowers here could be our love for our dogs.
> 
> Mine is a Portuguese Water Dog who barks out the window when I use my Hondas. My wife has commented he barks less at the 2 stage HSS724ATCD than the HS520. I could speculate why, but that too could start a nasty thread. The guy down the street has a big box store model that never starts, so my dog just looks puzzled when that blower comes out but it never starts. I usually end up doing his walk for him.
> 
> I like to think my dog has my welfare in mind when I use the self-propelled 2 stage. He knows I'm under less stress with the tracked drive and it has minimal physical strain on me. But who knows?


Nice, that's awesome! 

Sent from my Shed!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Cute photo but a real danger in my opinion. I love my dog enough to not let her anywhere near a running snowblower.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I remember the first dog show that we went to. The group waiting to go on were the Newfoundlands. There must have been 10-15 of them just lying around on the floor chilling. It felt like we were in the woods surrounded by black bears. They are HUGE gentle giants just like my favorite... the Saint Bernard. 

My friend Lenny around the corner has a black and white Newfoundland and you would think he was a baby cow.


----------

